# Ace is the place



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Stopped by my local Ace Hardware store on Sat. and found that they were getting rid of a lot of their power tools. I had been shopping for a Milwaukee close quarter drill (0375-6) and knew that they went for about $150.00 give or take a few dollars so when I saw this one for $79.99 I grabbed it.

They had PC profile sanders (love mine), skill routers (???), battery powered drills..... No one knew if this was an "Ace" deal or was just for this store but all the stuff they had was 50% off their price.

Might be worth your while to give your local store a call or stop in to see if they are doing such a sale.

This store was in Naperville, IL (75th Street) if you live near by.

Ed


----------



## Billwolley (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks for the info Ed. I'll be stopping by my local ACE Hardware on my way home tomorrow afternoon. I'm always in the mood to shop for power tools.

Bill


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks reible,

I will be checking the Ace Hardware down the street from me.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

I agree. I have generally had much better luck with my local Ace Hardware store and the online Ace store than I have in other places. I check out Amazon tools regularly but everytime I have tried to order, they have been out of stock in spite what the web site says. Hence I usually wind up at the Ace site. I may pay a bit more but at least I can get what I want in less than 3 months!


----------

